# pregnant pygmy



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

im feeling like a crazy goat mom waiting for these babies.. i was in feeding my doe and i noticed she finally started filling her udder.. it went from nothing to a fairly good size in one day.. does this mean shes going to kid soon or just getting closer? she is getting bigger and bigger everyday!! today she was arching her back a lot and stretching every couple minutes .. still no discharge or pawing though. Does anyone know how big a pygmy goats udder will get ?






this is what her udder has been looking like






and this is what it looks like today.. maybe even a little more filled out this afternoon .. any thoughts?


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

If it's filling that quickly, she'll most likely kid soon - maybe within the week. Is this her first time? Her udder may not get much larger than that if it is. It's really hard to put a 'normal' udder size on pygmies, but they _will_ round out and get a little shiny/pink to give some indication. The teats will also go out when she's really close. You can also look for 'pinking up' in the udder and vulva. A stereotype I hate to put out there, but that I've noticed raising pygmies, is that caramels have smaller udders when they kid and raise their kids, so keep a close eye on her. Good luck


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have an approximate due date? Have the kids dropped, and how are her ligaments?


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

she had a baby once but she lost it at about three months and delivered an extremely premature kid.. she did have an udder formed at that time so i dont know if i should consider her a first timer or not. i do not have a due date but her and my buck were separated from august 9th to the 23rd.. so ive been assuming it would be sometime in the next couple weeks based on that? ive been feeling her ligaments the past couple weeks but im not entirely sure what im looking for. her kids have dropped and her spine and pelvic bone look very boney .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I say you have about a week or so. Good luck and keep a eye on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup a week or less.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Im in the same boat. I have a pygmy that is on day 147. We induced yesterday and she started acting rather strange.. squaating to pee, nesting, restless... but this morning she woke up like nothing happened. She is huge just like your little gal, but she was bred by some neubians next door of all sizes when they broke a padlocked gate to come see her. I hope she's going to be ok. I worry over her like I do my own! Her utter is nicely developed and her ligaments feel soft, but I'm not sure what I'm doing. I wish you the best of luck with your girl!


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am hoping for this week! I've been stressing for weeks .. Every time she does something different I'll get so excited ! I wish your girl luck too!! The waiting game is hard .. Especially when they change their behavior every single day to keep us guessing !!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

All my girls start developing udders between 4-8 weeks before they kid.. Their udder size depends on the parents, as they aren't milk goats the udder size isn't necessarily important for confirmation.. I have one that as a FF would put a Nigerian to shame..I have others that have smaller udders that are tight against the body

That being said, I think she still has a ways off, but there is no way to know for sure


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

callieohara7 said:


> I am hoping for this week! I've been stressing for weeks .. Every time she does something different I'll get so excited ! I wish your girl luck too!! The waiting game is hard .. Especially when they change their behavior every single day to keep us guessing !!


Thanks! I've spent too many hours at night thinking and reading about pygmies. She will probably deliver at day 170.  I'm sure she's just waiting for me to leave for an hour and quit staring at her. I am a goat stalker. I wanted to try inducing again but I couldn't get a hold of the vet. Oh well. I'll just have to be patient and hope for the best.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

My boyfriend is about to kill me because all I do is search pygmy goats ! It's actually really hard to find good info about them! We're just crazy goat moms.. I think my girl just thinks it's funny! I hope you get ahold of your vet!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It can take a goat 72 hours after induction to go into labor. 

What did the vet use?


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

It worked! I'll post pictures later when I can, but our little girl had a rather large boy with big floppy neubian ears. I checked on her a little before 7 and she delivered within 15 minutes. Whew!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

conngrats - glad it went well


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pictures !!


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Right after birth. He is actually the same color as mom... a beautiful carmel!


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi everyone  tonight when I was feeding I believe i finally felt what was her ligaments being gone .. I can wrap my fingers all the way around her tail a little further up and there's nothing but skin in between .. I could never do that before she's not acting weird and no discharge yet .. how long before does this happen ? Here are some pics I could get of her when she would actually stand still


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Try feeling more in a downward motion then grabbing around. This will give you a better indication of her ligmnts. Think like a clothes line and how it sags with clothes on it. As ligaments loosen they fall downward.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

just wanted to let everyone know my goat finally had her baby today !!! Little white doe !!! Perfect mix of her mom and dad ))) thanks for all the answered questions ))


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Man she really held out!! Very cute kid!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow that baby is adorable!! So different from my boer crosses.. Congrats


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------

